# Viber



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO annoyed!!!!!! my viber was working ok coz I downloaded it at home but the last few days wasnt working so I said I would uninstall and then put it back on.... forgetting that I am now using a dubai sim card.... and its blocked!!!!!!! viber?! really?! WHY?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway my question is I am going to oman next week for a visa run so will my phone switch network there and if so will I be able to download it there??


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

You need one of these things beginning with V that can't be discussed on here. you can use it on a phone and PC/tablet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

ok.... im soooo lost now!!!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

trilogygirls said:


> ok.... im soooo lost now!!!


Do you have a PC/laptop and a wifi/broadband connection?


----------



## Ozzindxb (Sep 22, 2012)

M1key can u plz pm the details?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Probably not much help but I'm on Etisalat and viber has always worked on my phone.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm on Etisalat and viber no longer works for outgoing calls.

I can still receive incoming calls, but not make calls or send messages


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Ozzindxb said:


> M1key can u plz pm the details?


Happy to help, but the PM system is disabled for you until you make 5 useful posts. When you're up to 5 posts let me know and I'll send you info..


----------



## Ozzindxb (Sep 22, 2012)

Ah no wonder the pm isn't working for me, I'm sure it's there in the fine print  thanks m1key for your prompt reply tho 
Hopefully will have done my 5 posts soon


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

helene-gaubert said:


> Are there not any alternative apps similar to Viber which will work?
> 
> I think I once had an app on my iPhone called Voxer which was a little similar.


Tango also works fine here. I downloaded it at home so don't know if that makes a difference. Voxer should work ok too


----------



## Ozzindxb (Sep 22, 2012)

Vonage seems to work too

M1key I think I can get pms now


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Ozzindxb said:


> I think I can get *pms *now


...and you are happy about that ?


----------



## shawgialbess (Sep 4, 2012)

Ogri750 said:


> I'm on Etisalat and viber no longer works for outgoing calls.
> 
> I can still receive incoming calls, but not make calls or send messages


does magic jack work?do i have to get VPN for that?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

if you are on Du residential it does without the need of anything extra, per what I have read on the forum earlier..


----------

